# K2 why can't i find ne?



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If it has been 5 years since you bought a pair of boots, you are in for a treat. K2 uses Intution liners on most of their boots and so do other companies. Intution is the most moldable foam out...it makes a great fit. As far as sizing, I think that everyones sizing is pretty spot on. I am an 8 in K2, Burton, Ride, Vans, 32, DC, Nirto, Flow, etc...it is more of the width that wil make a difference. Basicallly look for the flex that works for you riding style and has the features that you want...other than that try on as many boots as you can until you find the best fit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

well what do you normally wear if you boots are size 8

my vans sneaks are size 11, running shoes are size 10.5, and work shoes (dress shoes) are size 10 so i vary between all of those. XD


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

my K2 Maysis arrived today and to my disappointment they we're a size too small. I normally wear 10's, however with these 10's, my toes touch the bridge. So, I have to size up 1.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

aje, this may be way more info than you are looking for, but it is neccessary in explaining what size foot I truly have. Unweighted and in the neutral position I am a 7.5, weighted I am just barely a size 8, I have a medium-high arch and practially no pronation, but my heel to ball measurement is a size 10. Based off of those specs I am a 8.5 in most skate shoes, 9 in some running shoes, and I can't fit in a Nike shoe. 

The more a foot pronates, the more it elongates when weighted. This is why basing your boot size off of a shoe size is a pretty big mistake...because every foot is different. There are people that wear size 12 shoes but ride in 10 boots. Shoes are made for walking and we typically don't want anything touching around the toes/forefoot so most people wear shoes about 1 full size larger than their actual foot size (shoes are designed with by the heel to ball measurments and people measure their foot by total length). Snowboard and ski boots are made for connecting your body to your equipment so a secure fit is imperative. When you put a boot your toes should touch the front, lace the boot, flex it, and with the knee bend and boot flexed your toes should release from the front of the boot (no longer touching). If a foot pronates a lot, this feeling may not be relieved...that is why people feel a boot is too small. That is why footbeds are so important to a proper fitting boot. A supportive footbed will help minimize pronation and maitiain foot shape so that you do not have to size up (and get in teh wrong size boot). 

Too much info, right. Short version: get your foot evaluated and fit by a professional and try a lot of boots on so that you know exactly what size boot/foot you are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

jgsqueak said:


> aje, this may be way more info than you are looking for, but it is neccessary in explaining what size foot I truly have. Unweighted and in the neutral position I am a 7.5, weighted I am just barely a size 8, I have a medium-high arch and practially no pronation, but my heel to ball measurement is a size 10. Based off of those specs I am a 8.5 in most skate shoes, 9 in some running shoes, and I can't fit in a Nike shoe.
> 
> The more a foot pronates, the more it elongates when weighted. This is why basing your boot size off of a shoe size is a pretty big mistake...because every foot is different. There are people that wear size 12 shoes but ride in 10 boots. Shoes are made for walking and we typically don't want anything touching around the toes/forefoot so most people wear shoes about 1 full size larger than their actual foot size (shoes are designed with by the heel to ball measurments and people measure their foot by total length). Snowboard and ski boots are made for connecting your body to your equipment so a secure fit is imperative. When you put a boot your toes should touch the front, lace the boot, flex it, and with the knee bend and boot flexed your toes should release from the front of the boot (no longer touching). If a foot pronates a lot, this feeling may not be relieved...that is why people feel a boot is too small. That is why footbeds are so important to a proper fitting boot. A supportive footbed will help minimize pronation and maitiain foot shape so that you do not have to size up (and get in teh wrong size boot).
> 
> Too much info, right. Short version: get your foot evaluated and fit by a professional and try a lot of boots on so that you know exactly what size boot/foot you are.




Awesome post, very informative. What kind of professional are you suggesting to go to? A snowboard shop or a foot doctor?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

jgsqueak said:


> aje, this may be way more info than you are looking for, but it is neccessary in explaining what size foot I truly have. Unweighted and in the neutral position I am a 7.5, weighted I am just barely a size 8, I have a medium-high arch and practially no pronation, but my heel to ball measurement is a size 10. Based off of those specs I am a 8.5 in most skate shoes, 9 in some running shoes, and I can't fit in a Nike shoe.
> 
> The more a foot pronates, the more it elongates when weighted. This is why basing your boot size off of a shoe size is a pretty big mistake...because every foot is different. There are people that wear size 12 shoes but ride in 10 boots. Shoes are made for walking and we typically don't want anything touching around the toes/forefoot so most people wear shoes about 1 full size larger than their actual foot size (shoes are designed with by the heel to ball measurments and people measure their foot by total length). Snowboard and ski boots are made for connecting your body to your equipment so a secure fit is imperative. When you put a boot your toes should touch the front, lace the boot, flex it, and with the knee bend and boot flexed your toes should release from the front of the boot (no longer touching). If a foot pronates a lot, this feeling may not be relieved...that is why people feel a boot is too small. That is why footbeds are so important to a proper fitting boot. A supportive footbed will help minimize pronation and maitiain foot shape so that you do not have to size up (and get in teh wrong size boot).
> 
> Too much info, right. Short version: get your foot evaluated and fit by a professional and try a lot of boots on so that you know exactly what size boot/foot you are.


wow thanks man this is trully pretty good info and info that i once had heard from the people i run with about the supportive footbed how does the heat molded linning play into things because i know that all k2's should be heat molded to your foot.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

As far as what kind of professional to go to, a podiatrist is good for for evaluation but probably can't tell you too much about snowboard boots...that is where a ski shop professional will be great. The shop guy may not have the foot knowledge of the podiatrist, but he knows more than the basics (especially if the have attended a Boot Camp or MasterFit U) and knows Snowboard boots.

As far as moldable liners, most everything is heat moldable these days and everything molds (packs out) over time. Some foams (liners) have more pliability/expansion properties/memory/etc. to them than others. All heat molding does is shape the interior of the liner to your foot/ankle which is a huge benefit in comfort, warmth, and overall performance. The less open space you have in a boot, the better.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

I just bought a pair of k2 boots this season (Darko boots) and they seem to fit true to size, but you need to figure that size out. I have a size 10 foot, bought a size 10 and they are amazing. But every foot is amazing, try on as many different pairs of boots you can.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

After the advie on this board, I decided to keep the Maysis and just started wearing them around the house. They are feeling much better already. So the 10 was the correct size afterall. The science quoted above makes sense. Thanks all. 

I'll shoot out my opinion on the Maysis and the Cinch CTX bindings but it'll have to wait until next season. I'm really curious to see how the CTXs will work out! I scoured the web, but couldn't really find much info.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> I just bought a pair of k2 boots this season (Darko boots) and they seem to fit true to size, but you need to figure that size out. I have a size 10 foot, bought a size 10 and they are amazing. But every foot is amazing, try on as many different pairs of boots you can.


I wear k2 Darko boots, but I'm usually a size 12 and I sized a bit down to 11.5. Granted though, I want a tighter fit than my sneakers. 
Fun fact, 11.5's put you in the smallest size of most company's largest bindings. Better than the other way around I suppose...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry guys i really REALLY wanted the k2 darko's they're so SICK! especially on evo gear w/ additional 30% off outlet stuff! but i tried on ride's in the store and i was scared to go and get a pair online  my GF is dealing with online now and her boots dont fit.... No Bueno

But i wish i had k2 and their bindings are pretty sick as well, oh well


----------

